# Coyote Bow Kill from Bitt outdoors



## jjr11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Great bow kill watch and enjoy..


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Awesome. Great shot.


----------



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

thats cool


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice shootin!


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Great shot!!! Even better song!!!!!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

BAMBAM18 said:


> Great shot!!! Even better song!!!!!!!


What song was that? Cool video!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome shot, Sweet Music too, Im also wondering what band that is?
I never get shots at em standing still, did get a nice male with my RUGER SuperRedHawk 44Mag revolver this fall, he was trotting by I hadto react fast, stood up cocked the hammer got him in the crosshairs and BOOM put him down like a sledge hammer hit him:yikes:

BD


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice shot! The singer is Aaron Lewis (Staind lead singer) and the name of the song is "Country Boy"


----------

